# Trolling Sun



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

We are gonna head to the nipple tommorow and see if we cant get a wahoo to eat.. We'll be out there on 68.. anyone else gonna pull tommorow?


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hope you have a good day !!!! Please let me know how you do,,thanks


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

will do.. we expect it to be slow but hell Im happy just being out of cell range for the day!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sooo, how did it go?


----------

